# Anxiety for family member’s safety



## monsterfish (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi guys,
I’m new to EMTLife & I couldn’t see a similar post. I was hoping for some advice 

I’m a nearly qualified paramedic and love it. I couldn’t imagine doing anything else and feel I’m made for this. But home life has suffered as a result.

 I’ve found myself becoming increasingly anxious about my girlfriends safety when I’m not around and our relationship is in the toilet. After seeing all the things that can go horrifically wrong in work such as RTCs and assaults etc the thought of anything happening to her has become crippling. Working in/ around our home town and seeing how unsafe it really is hasn’t helped.

I’ve turned into a monster, continually calling and texting to make sure she’s okay and naturally she feels suffocated, which is understandable!

I thought I was dealing with all the things that we witness as I'm not scared for myself and this has happened so gradually. Obviously I was wrong

I was hoping you more experienced lovely people had any advice for a rookie, at this point anything would be helpful!

Thanks in advance,
T


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2017)

At this point it is good that you have identified you have an issue. As for what to do 99% of the providers on this form are going to say you should seek professional help that we are unable to provide.


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 14, 2017)

To the OP, I don't remember ever feeling the way you described, but you feel what you feel. Question: Would you feel less so if you left EMS? Why?


----------

